# RIP Mark Hollis



## Guest (Feb 26, 2019)

Frontman of Talk Talk

Part of me officially died today. 

My all time favourite band. The Colour of Spring is my favourite album ever and my reference "go to" album for auditions.

I will raise a glass to him tonight and savour the legacy of his genius forever.

So sad, but RIP my friend.


----------

